# FUNGUS?? -dead fish conundrum



## Backer (Sep 18, 2010)

OK, so here is the background info:

I buy all of my fish at Big al's because I have never had any problems with getting sickly fish from them. So I recently added 7 green rasbora's to my fish tank (Microrasbora kubotai). My fish tank spec's were as follows:

Fish:
6 harlequin rasboras; Rasbora heteromorpha 
7 green rasboras; Microrasbora kubotai
2 german blue rams; Mikrogeophagus ramirezi
2 kuhli loaches; Pangio kuhlii 
1 siamese algae eater; Crossocheilus oblongus 
1 zebra snail; Neritina natalensis 
many random hitchhiking snails

Plants/Decor:
3 anubia augustafolia
1 random potted plant (CRYPT?)
2 pieces real driftwood
black flourite sand

Equipment:
Tank Size: 30 Gallon
1 HOB aquaclear 30 filter
1 HOB aquaclear 50 filter
1 30 Gallon Heater
1 actinic 50/50 reef sun bulb

Temp: ~29 degrees Celcius, or ~84F (roughly)

Feeding/ Fertilizing Schedule:
daily: flake food and bottom feeder pellets
weekly: Frozen brine shrimp and blood worm combo
every other day: liquid fertilizing with flourish comprehensive

This tank has been set up for about a year or so now, with changes here and there, as any tank has. And my water parameters are the same as they always are (tested on strips) everything is fine, with hard water.

Anyway, I added these fish to my tank, and as I was was finishing floating them I noticed my heater had been unplugged, so the water was cold, but the fish had been adjusted to the temp accordingly, and everyone in the tank was doing fine, so I added the fish and plugged my heater in, and let the tank warm up overnight.

Well when I woke up the next day, almost all of my fish had died. :-( The only fish living were the Harlequin rasboras and ONE kuhli loach. I found the carcasses of both my rams, my algae eater and one kuhli, but the carcasses of the green rasbora's were nowhere to be seen.

SO my assumption was, the heat change didn't kill the fish because so many of them lived (stressed them maybe, yes) and because the carcasses of the green rasboras were nowhere to be found, I assume they were sick and died and the rams and kuhli and algae eater ate them, causing them to die as well. So I did a water test and found everything to be normal, and the rasboras and the remaining kuhli were seemingly doing well. 

But in about 3 days time (today) I found a rasbora dead.... So I thought oh shoot, maybe the green rasbora's bodies are in my filter media and spreading sickness, but after checking there was no evidence saying so. So I took a really good look at all of the remaining fish and noticed a white, fuzzy, mold like looking spot on my one Harlequin rasbora. I am assuming, this is what the green rasboras came with and died of, which killed the fish that ate them and it is now water born in my tank.

So today I did a 50% water change and treated with a treatment of "fungus clear"-Jungle Brand. I took some video of the "fungus" and was wondering if anyone could ID it for me? I have embedded a video, I TRIED to get the best video of it I could and getting a picture was proving to be impossible, so I hope it's descent enough.






So my questions after this long story are:
1) Does anyone have any ideas on what could have killed off my tank so quickly, other than the one I have come up with? 
2) If this is a fungus does anyone know what kind it is and treatment measures? (look at the video to see it)

Thank you for any and all help and information you guys have, 

Happy fishkeeping,


----------



## k19smith (Aug 19, 2011)

My first thought is the drastic temp change caused your fungus. Some of your fish more than likely had a better immune system. Its either metaflix or primafix that is for fungus, I've never used the jungle brand but since you have already started it you could just continue that.


----------



## Backer (Sep 18, 2010)

I never thought of that, could be, I just found it strange that the carcasses of the green rasboras were NOWHERE to be found, there was 7 of them. That's a definate possibility though. If it ever happens again I will be sure to increase temp VERY slowly. 

Thanks for your thoughts, it helps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I hope your remaining fish make it through the treatment. Just a reminder to remove any charcoal in your filtration system while treating (if you have any in there obvio).

Good luck.


----------

